# Google- EnteraGam Available for IBS-D Dietary Management - Monthly Prescribing Reference



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*EnteraGam Available for IBS-D Dietary Management*
*Monthly Prescribing Reference*
*...* shown to support weight gain and nutritional status during the stressful weaning period. Also, nutritional intervention of serum-derived bovine immunoglobulin was shown to manage symptoms characteristic of both *IBS*-D and HIV-associated enteropathy.
New Prescription Medical Food Product For Dietary Management of *IBS*-D<nobr>MarketWatch (press release)</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

